

From Freemium to Paid, to the cover of Hacker Monthly. The Bidsketch story. - g0atbutt
http://thestartupfoundry.com/2011/03/21/from-freemium-to-paid-to-the-cover-of-hacker-monthly-the-bidsketch-story/

======
seanalltogether
I actually found the related article more interesting about how his conversion
numbers shot up when he dropped the free plan.

[http://www.softwarebyrob.com/2010/08/18/why-free-plans-
dont-...](http://www.softwarebyrob.com/2010/08/18/why-free-plans-dont-work/)

However I always wonder, is having a good chunk of free users in the beginning
a necessity to help spread word of mouth and get bloggers talking which
improves your google rank down the road.

------
pabloiv
I agree, the related article adds a lot. Having free users is only cool if you
can both; afford it and have it add to your bottom line. But I think the old-
fashioned idea of receiving income for delivering value, should make a prompt
comeback.

